# clutch line bending help???



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

is it possible for me to bend the clutch hard line straight to the clutch hose and get rid of that thing where the clutch hard line goes into before it goes to the soft clutch line???is it easy to bend the clutch hard line so that it will plug up to the soft clutch line???thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> is it possible for me to bend the clutch hard line straight to the clutch hose and get rid of that thing where the clutch hard line goes into before it goes to the soft clutch line???is it easy to bend the clutch hard line so that it will plug up to the soft clutch line???thanks



are you talking abotu the bleeder block?


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> are you talking abotu the bleeder block?


yes, can i get rid of that and just bend the hard clutch line to the soft clutch line...and it is easy to bend the hard clutch so that it will not mess up???


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

You need to get a tubing bender. Should be less than $5 at au autoparts store, and try to get one as close to the tubing diameter as possible (but err on the big side if you have to). I speak from experience when I say that it's certainly much less trouble than finding another clutch line, and cheaper too!

-Andy


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> You need to get a tubing bender. Should be less than $5 at au autoparts store, and try to get one as close to the tubing diameter as possible (but err on the big side if you have to). I speak from experience when I say that it's certainly much less trouble than finding another clutch line, and cheaper too!
> 
> -Andy


what???i understand the buying part and ur experience but what (but err on the big side if you have to).


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> what???i understand the buying part and ur experience but what (but err on the big side if you have to).


Basically, if you cannot find the size you need, it's better to get a bigger size than a smaller one.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry but i asked them for this tubing bender and they had no clue..what is the correct name for this tubing bender???thanks


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

a autoparts store should know what a tubing bender is, especally if they sell straight tubing stock for brake lines and clutch lines the straight stock usually needs a bend somewhere, tell them exactly what you need to do. if they dont understand try somewhere else.............good luck


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

i went and explained to them what it was and what i needed it for, i got it and it worked perfect, i got rid of that bleeder block and know its nice and smooth...thanks guys


----------

